# SlamBall - Season 2



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm gonna be dying for some hoops action during the offseason. I think SlamBall starts up again in August. SlamBall is some crazy stuff......pretty cool dunks.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

SlamBall now has 8 teams, while the NBDL has 6.

Something is not right here. :banana:


----------



## International Bskball (Jul 5, 2003)

SLAMBALL is less expensive to run by a long ways than the NBL


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

This is true....can't wait to see if anyone in SlamBall ever gets the big callup...


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

I was checking out the Slamball website and found out something interesting. Arthur Agee from the movie "Hoop Dreams" is going to play for the Rumble.

Season starts in a few weeks. I think August 4th.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Is Shawn Marion a commentator?


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah Shawn Marion was a commentator for the first game, don't know if he'll do it anymore though...


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

What is the website?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Well, you could Google for Slamball.

Anyway

www.slamball.net


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

Don't know if anybody else got a glimpse of last week's action but Stan Fletcher is nice....his move where he passed the ball to himself while jumping from one tramp to another was crazy.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NBA4life</b>!
> I was checking out the Slamball website and found out something interesting. Arthur Agee from the movie "Hoop Dreams" is going to play for the Rumble.
> 
> Season starts in a few weeks. I think August 4th.


He was the younger one, right?


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> 
> 
> He was the younger one, right?


I'm not sure which one was younger. I thought they were the same age in the movie.


----------



## spinarooni85 (Aug 12, 2003)

slamball is awesome!!!
i'm going for the riders!!



any other riders fans?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

My teams the mob. Lemonica Garret is one of the hardest dunkers I've ever seen. He takes it to the hole no matter whos in front of him. I've been trying to get my hands on a Garret Mob jersey since day one, still cant find one though.


----------



## vickdaquick (Aug 12, 2003)

stan fletcher and inches are amazing

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

there isn't enough real basketball in slamball to warrant a callup to a legit pro league


----------

